
My remote pair programming setup – What i've learned remote pairing for 4 years - avitzurel
http://avi.io/blog/2015/09/18/remote-pair-programming---the-setup/
======
stephensxu
1) in my experience of remote paring, the vim flow definitely helped a lot
because it saved the trouble caused by screen switching and tabbing different
window, which can easily lose the flow for the peer. 2) I think TDD is
essential; it is usually difficult to follow driver's thought process without
the TDD work flow, and if the peer lost the logical flow, most of paring time
will be wasted. TDD made it possible for both sides to divide task into small
problems and incrementally solve each small chunk.

------
tikalk
I've used ScreenHero before as well, When they got acquired by Slack they
closed the signup for new users.

ScreenHero was actually the best product I have ever used in the space.

Some great suggesting in the post. Thanks for sharing

